# What Coming Foal Are You MOST Excited About?



## Jill (Dec 18, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]I thought it might be fun to see which foal you are the most excited about for the coming year?




[/SIZE]

I'm excited about all three of our coming foals, and all are new crosses, but the one I am probably the most excited about is Erica's Double Dipped x Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)





Double is a perlino pinto granddaughter of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU") and the sibling of many National Champions. She is due in April and if all goes well, this will be my second Destiny foal. The first being from her like colored paternal sister, Erica's Sweet as Sugar who is due in February. I am head over heels for Double's 2008 filly, our Cover Girl, and am just very excited to see what she and Destiny produce. Double has quickly become one of my favorite mares for how she is made and her personality





Destiny is one of those once in a lifetime horses for me and I just cannot wait to see his foals both here and down at Erica's. He has had such a successful show career with a National Championship and Hall of Fame in halter and a National Grand Championship in driving. He is just a dream come true for me and has very much earned the privilege or retiring to "just" being a horse and making foals. Destiny is as good of a boy on the inside as he is on the outside, too (such a marshmallow!)





And, at the risk of sounding blasphemous, doesn't Double x Destiny (Double Destiny) just _have_ to be a good thing?



OH!





So, below are the parents of my most anticipated foal...

*[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]*

*Let's see and hear about your most anxiously anticipated 2009 foal!!!*















*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Double Dipped, a/k/a "Double"[/SIZE]*2004 32" AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare - Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions









*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Echos of My Destiny (HOF), a/k/a "Destiny"[/SIZE]*

2004 33" AMHR / AMHA smokey silver black stallion -- co-owned with Erica Killion

National Champion (halter) / National Grand Champion (driving) / Hall of Fame (halter)

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo


----------



## Riverdance (Dec 18, 2008)

There are two foals that I am looking forward to.

The first is a Peacan Grove Chargers Customized baby out of my new General Patton Daughter: He is a multi AMHA World Champion and AMHA World Champion producer (out of General Patton daughters). This is one I do not plan to sell.






The other is out of Deiles Dakota Excellence. A Wittmaack Mickey Mouse daughter with the most beautiful head and long deep hip. She is a 20 year old silver dapple mare that I bought just two years ago with the gamble that she would give me a foal or two by my AMHR Reserve National Champion Windchaser. She was in foal to a very late baby when I bought her, too late to breed for the following year, so it has been a long wait. She is now US in foal. She is the dam of an AMHA World Grand Champion Junior Stallion as well an an AMHA Reserve Grand Champion Junior Mare that Alliance now ownes. Both of those Grand Champions are producing AMHA World Champions. Anyway, their sire is Windchaser's sire . So this breeding could be something else. Colt or filly, it will not be for sale.

Most of my other mares are in foal to either Windchaser or Desperado. Considering what they produce, I guess I could say I am excited about all of them. Unfortunatly, I have a lot of every other year mares, so some exciting breedings will have to wait till 2010.


----------



## SHANA (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't have time to post photos so will do that after as I have a blood test.

Anyway my most anticipated foal in 2009 would be the cross of my silver dapple stallion, Cross Countrys New Kid In Town(31") and my bay roan appaloosa mare, Risquefishers Winter Sky(30.75"). This will be Sky and Kids' first foal and it is due February/March 2009. If a filly I plan to keep it.

My second most anticipated foal of 2009 would be the cross of my grey pinto stallion, Goat Hills One For The Books(33") and the black bay mare, Cherokee Stables Ohso Dandy(36.5"). Dandy had such a gorgeous filly in 2008 that if she has a filly in 2009 I probably will keep it.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, we bred our first mares in 2006 and haven't had a live foal yet, so if we get any live foal in 2009, it will be a miracle as far as we are concerned. And we have gotten so superstitious that I will not post pictures, or even let you know who might be bred. Please keep your fingers crossed for us.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 18, 2008)

I am extremely excited for all of my coming foals! These are going to be the first foals I have ever had on my property.

I have a two mares bred to my stallion Maple Hollows Sir Spot






They are NW Teeny Dutchess (Foxy) Picture is from when I first got her she looks much better now!






and JLLs Dakota Rose (Dakota)






One of the other mares is bred to our Double Destiny Son, Arions Destinys Magic Trick






She is Mars Rosebud (Mars)






And I have one other possible foal but it is highly doubtful since she had been bred every year and never had a foal, 9 yr old mare, and she is Akers King Lady (Lady)


----------



## Leeana (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine is Little Kings Crimson Dream (a Supreme Dream daughter) X Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko (double BTU bred stallion going back to BTU 4x) ....she aborted back in September so i thought there was just no way, she was open for 09' and no baby coming...was going to show her early next spring a little bit and then try the breeding agian in the summer. Then, however, had her palpated and she IS in foal!! I am just SO thrilled, as i was planning to take her to Nationals in 09' and show her in the broodmare class....so plans are now back in action !

Little Kings Crimson Dream 32.5"











X

Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko 33"






I've got my plans as for whom is crossing to who next spring, i'm very excited about these crossings actually...im sending a few out...narko will be getting a few more mares and planning to allow Flyte one mare. I'm actually in the market currenlty for another bred mare for 09', keeping an eye open atleast, i have a few idea's.


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 18, 2008)

Jill, I can't wait to see Destiny's foal either. He/she will be a looker





Well, I only have one little one on the way and I'm extremely excited.

*Bane's Egyptian King's Frosty (Lexus)* (excuse the long feet...she's had them trimmed since then lol)











*Ravenwood Medalions Royalty (Royal)*






I've gotta get better pics of Miss Lexus (she always has her head down eating lol)


----------



## Kendra (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm excited for all of them, I always am!

Lately though ... Banana's showing a nice baby belly, really excited to see what she has in the spring!!

Samis Ovation De Banana






North Stars Valdez Y Basan






Course, Robin is having a full brother or sister to Hawk, my current driving horse; plus it'll be her 15th foal!






And Jamie, she's having her first (I hope, I hope, I hope!!), also bred to Valdez.

Circle J Just A Memory






I could go on forever ... I'm easily excited ...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 18, 2008)

Great thread.

I guess I'd be nuts if I wasn't excited about having a mare in foal to Glenns General Patton! Not a grandson or even a son, but the one and only Patton himself He's a 3x World Champion Get of Sire winner. The mare is a beautiful buckskin pinto, Little Kings She's a Buckin Beauty, a Little Kings Buckwheat daughter.


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 18, 2008)

You all have some Exciting foals coming!!!

Jill, a Perlino and Destiny... What are the color possibilities??!!!

I have two babies coming... It's a tie...... I'm SO nervous and excited!!!!

Semi and Billy Idol... I'm just can't wait!

And Maggie (Magic Man daughter) and Little John... Can't wait!

~ Semi & Billy Idol ~









Maggie & Little John ~


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 18, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Great thread.
> I guess I'd be nuts if I wasn't excited about having a mare in foal to Glenns General Patton! Not a grandson or even a son, but the one and only Patton himself He's a 3x World Champion Get of Sire winner. The mare is a beautiful buckskin pinto, Little Kings She's a Buckin Beauty, a Little Kings Buckwheat daughter.


I am truly jealous I love Glenns General Patton and all of the offspring I have ever seen from him, I dont think I have ever seen one that I didnt like!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 18, 2008)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


>


WOWZER!!! Where've you been hiding him???



Miniequine said:


> Semi and Billy Idol... I'm just can't wait!
> 
> ~ Semi & Billy Idol ~


Sandy, I LOVE Little John, but I have to say Semi and Billy makes me flip!!







Maple Hollow Farm said:


> StarRidgeAcres said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread.
> ...


Thank you very much. If it weren't for the generous donation of this breeding by Ray and Martha to the Amateur Fund I wouldn't be able to do this! It was very nice of them.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 18, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Maple Hollow Farm said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Well first of all we have been hiding him on our stallions page, he is a coming 3 yr old so not a whole lotta advertisement for breeding or foals yet





But that is super nice of them and you should def. let me know what she has I would love to see it!!!


----------



## minih (Dec 18, 2008)

I am very excited about our mare Little King's Boston Ballet, who spent a week or two over at Erica's with her guy Cross Country Take My Breath Away---Taker. She is due sometime around the end of February, have already been feeling it move around a lot. Here is our mare Ballet in her show days-






She looks a lot different now


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 18, 2008)

minih said:


> I am very excited about our mare Little King's Boston Ballet, who spent a week or two over at Erica's with her guy Cross Country Take My Breath Away---Taker. She is due sometime around the end of February, have already been feeling it move around a lot. Here is our mare Ballet in her show days-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOOHHHH LUCKY YOU!! Taker is stunning and so is your mare. The color on both is so rich!! This should be one phenomenal foal and I will be quietly anticipating the foal announcement on this one!!


----------



## PaintNminis (Dec 18, 2008)

Well I "might" be having 2 new foals next year





But I am the MOST Excited about this Cross





Sire: Fallen Ash Farms Mine By Design _National Top Ten/Honor Halter Champion_





A/R Smokey Black Tovero 31.25" Dark Design SON





I have LOVED this Stallion Since I first Got into Minis and I can't thank Sharon Enough!

Dam: Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire





A/R Sorrel 33.5" Rowdy Bred

This is the 5th Try and she Finally Took!!! I've been waiting 4 Years for this Foal!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 18, 2008)

I am most excited about my new addition and her little package

My number 1 is

Owens GCF Buckeroos High Society bred to Triple KS Double Your Destiny due in April.




Society (Prissy)




Destiny

But I couldn't leave out my 1st home bred as well as my boy Bud's 1st.

My number 2 is

Galloping G Snow Angel (Snow) bred to RFM Scouts Its 5 OClock Somewhere (Bud, His 1st baby) Line breeding on L & D Scout




Bud, bad hair cut!









Snowie




Snow, no hair cut


----------



## Getitia (Dec 18, 2008)

Well it is hard to narrow it down to just one mare- we have several of our former show mares - but some who are at the top of the excitement list






The many times world National champion mare Hunt House Farms Teenie Weenie who is all of 28 inches tall in foal to Billy Idol






One of my favorite Lee daughters - a 5 year old maiden mare Buckeye WCF Classical Elegance(HOF) double HOF in halter and driving - with many National, World and Congress Championships - a National Reserve Grand Champion who is in foal to the many times National Champion Rhapsody's Reign Man






Another maiden mare - 5 year old Buckeye WCF Cicada Song (HOF) - whose Aunt is Classical Elegance above . Cindy has multiple National Champion titles including Reserve Grand - in foal to Grahams King Lee and due in February - just 2



months away

Come on spring


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 18, 2008)

Getitia said:


> The many times world National champion mare Hunt House Farms Teenie Weenie who is all of 28 inches tall in foal to Billy Idol


OK. I officially have a new favorite "foal in waiting!" Getitia, I watch your site to see if there's ever new info on Teenie. She is one of my all-time favorites! I've even emailed you a couple of times asking who you'd decided to breed her to, so glad it's Billy. What an awesome cross this should be!


----------



## Alisha514 (Dec 18, 2008)

I only have two foals due next yr. I would have to say that im most exited about Bahama's baby. She lost her foal for this yr and I'm holding my breath for this one.

[SIZE=14pt]*DB Lil Shadow Man*[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]*Little Kings BW Bahama Baby* [/SIZE](Little Kings Buckwheat daughter)






Alisha


----------



## christina_ski (Dec 18, 2008)

No foals expected here, as no mares lol






I do have one I am dying to see! Its a full sibling to my filly JMS I Ain't No Drama Queen, Multiple Halter, color and Liberty placings. I don't have any pics of the expectant parents, but here is one of Queenie.






Hope this one is just as nice and is a colt! I have reserved this one and if at all possible I want to be there when its born, good thing she is only 30min away. This one is a definate keeper and slated to go to AMHR Nationals in 2009. Due in April around the same time Queenie was born. Her mom is an every other year mare so have been waiting a long time for this baby.

I am hoping to find a mare to breed next year to my stallion Storm, then I will have my first homebred baby coming and that one will be a keeper!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 18, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]_Although I have SEVERAL mares that are my favorite. I'm EXTREMELY anxious about my newest mare *"Faith Farm Khemosabis Bobby* *Socks"*. I purchased her dam *"Grosshill EK Illusion Miss Priss"* several years ago. However, unfortunately we lost her along with her foal do to an aneurysm. Since that time I've always kept my eye on her ONLY daughter "Bobby Socks" who's sire is *"Cascades Sir* *Snippet Khemosabi".* So two weeks ago when Rick & Beverly Wade gave me the opportunity to own this beautiful mare I was ELATED.... _[/SIZE]

The "P_iece De Resistance" is that she's been bred back to *"Another Dimension DWB's The Joker"* who's a (2) Time World Reserve Grand Champion, (2) Time World Champion, (2) Time World Futurity Champion, Amateur World Champion, World Hi-Point Honor Roll Champion and Unanimous World Champion Sr Stallion 28-30 inches. _

*"Bobby Socks"* has previously produced (2) phenomenal colts when bred to *"The Joker"* so this one should be nothing short of perfect.

_Kimberle Young_

Allure Ranch

_http://www.allureranch.com_ 



_*"Faith Farm Khemosabis Bobby Socks"* _






*"Another Dimension DWB's The Joker"*


----------



## whimsical (Dec 18, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Well I have 3 babies coming this year. But the one I am most excited about is my SRF Aristocrat daughter, High Flights Double Espresso. She is bred to our buckskin buckeroo grandson. This will be her first foal. But I just think this cross is going to produce something wonderful. Even if it comes to be a colt.[/SIZE]

Phantoms Bocephus






High Flights Double Espresso


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't decide which one I'm most excited about, Canyon has had two cool pintaloosas for me, so I'm excited to see what she will have, but I'm equally excited to see if Frosty Chip will have a nice spotted appy foal!





Both are in foal to CCMF Legacy's Color Maker a sorrel fewspot/snowcap appaloosa.






Crayonbox Wild River Canyon






Almost Heaven's Frosty Chip


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 18, 2008)

_[SIZE=12pt]I did say that I have *SEVERAL, *so here are the others.... SORRY, it's a LONG LIST...... and I can't wait for them ALL....[/SIZE]_



"Lucky Four Apache Starlite"



 Bred (Back) To: "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit"

"NFC Rowdys Velvet Touch"



 Bred To: "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit"

"Faith Farm Khemosabis Ima Doll"



 *Bred (Back) To: "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit"*

*"Faith Farm Khemos Glimpse Of Glory"*



 *Bred (Back) To: "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit"*

*"Hallmarks Boomers Bacall"*

*

** Bred To: "Marystown Mercedes" *

"Lucky Four Cover Girl"

*

** Bred To: "Evergreens Orion Commanders Onyx"*

"Hallmarks Boomers Bianca"

*

** Bred To: "Marystown Mercedes"*

"3 D's Little Misty"

*

** Bred To: "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit"*

"Seahorse Bint Rebel Regency"

*

** Bred To: "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit"*

"Alamos Sirs Elegant Fawn"

*

** Bred (Back) To: Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit"*

"Alamos Sirs Captivating Ember"

*

** Bred To: "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit"*

"Alamos Impressives Devine Delaine"

*

** Bred To: "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit"*







[SIZE=18pt]and this is just the beginning...... there's MORE! We have 25-30 in total. [/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]Here are the boy's.



[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]"Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit" [/SIZE]*






*[SIZE=14pt]"Marystown Mercedes"[/SIZE]*






Kimberle Young

Allure Ranch

*http://www.allureranch.com*


----------



## minih (Dec 18, 2008)

> OOOHHHH LUCKY YOU!! Taker is stunning and so is your mare. The color on both is so rich!! This should be one phenomenal foal and I will be quietly anticipating the foal announcement on this one!!


Thank you BlueStar, I have always liked Taker and got to see him show, he is beautiful and has been throwing some gorgeous babies for Erica with the prettiest heads! This has been a long wait, I will be glad to see the little one. Prefer a girl, but don't really care one way or the other.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 19, 2008)

Miniequine said:


> ~ Semi & Billy Idol ~


Sandy, I can't wait to see that baby!






There are some GORGEOUS horses one this thread but that Semi & Billy baby is gonna be a looker!


----------



## Margaret (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, It sounds like there are alot of neat foals to look foward to out there!!





I will hopefully have one in the oven as soon as my Champagne mare gets bred back, which I am waiting for spring to come first.





Stone Dances on Ice, a Cream/Champagne mare X Mi Little Prince Charming, a Classic Champage Stallion.

These two beauties have the ability genetically to produce the _first ever _documented _Homozygous Champagne miniature horse_.

Their 08 foal is in my avatar.


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 19, 2008)

New Mini Owner said:


> Miniequine said:
> 
> 
> > ~ Semi & Billy Idol ~
> ...






Thanks... I can't wait either! I'm SO nervous!!!! She is not due until around June 1st,

seems like FOREVER!!!! Thanks to Janet for the opp to have a Billy baby, I LOVE Billy!!!

His babies did AWESOME at the World this year, Congrats to Janet!!!





Holy COW!!!! Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tami (Dec 19, 2008)

I have 3 that I am super excited about. First is Reh's Oh Oh. She has given me such pretty foals and this year she is bred to Samis Soap Suds, who is a perlino. I am hoping for a daughter I can keep as Oh Oh is 21 this year.

Oh Oh






And then Hunt House Farms Superstar also bred to Soap Suds for a full sibling to Rico, owned by Russ.






And then LM Hawks RFM Sable Buckeroo. She is bred to Arions Playboy Destiny a dunskin who also is the sire to her bay dun 08 colt that is stunning.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 19, 2008)

Getitia said:


> Well it is hard to narrow it down to just one mare- we have several of our former show mares - but some who are at the top of the excitement list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ~ I am for sure excited to see those foals next spring


----------



## joyenes (Dec 19, 2008)

Everyone looks to being to have some gorgeous foals next year!

Here is the one I'm most excited about:

Cidar Mills Flash Dance x JNR's Medicine Man
















http://pleasantviewminiatures.com/db2/0013...edicinetrot.jpg

These two have produced me my champion winning gelding Pleasant Views Flashin J.R. whom is only one win away from CPD HOF and Halter HOF. Also they gave me Pleasant Views I'm Spottacular a gorgeous black leopard filly born last spring, which I can't wait to show this year!

I have only two more expecting this year and anxiously await their births too.Joyce


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 19, 2008)

Miniequine said:


> New Mini Owner said:
> 
> 
> > Miniequine said:
> ...


_[SIZE=12pt]Thank you.... We just *LOVE* him and what he's producing for us. There ALL little replicas of himself. Josh Tibbs will be presenting two of his weanling/yearling son's this next show season. *"Allure Ranch Spirits Sacred Profit"* and *"Allure Ranch Loyal Guardian"*. We have several more of his offspring here with us that are available.[/SIZE]_

Kimberle Young

Allure Ranch

http://www.allureranch.com


----------



## midnight star stables (Dec 19, 2008)

Getitia said:


> Well it is hard to narrow it down to just one mare- we have several of our former show mares - but some who are at the top of the excitement list
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Getitia, those will be just stunning foals! Your's always are though.





Mine is my only for 2009:

*LTDs Lil Copycat* x *La Vista He's The Remarkable Man*




x





Cat is a Granddaughter of *"Sample"* and Remarkable is a Grandson of *"Rowdy"* AND *" Bond Snippet"*... This will be one colourful, nicely bred A foal.





La Vista He's The Remarkable Man is owned by Janet Hughes of He lls Canyon Ranch, in Idaho, USA. - Thank You Janet!!!

But...

Just Wait 'till 2010



:wink



Not one, But TWO amazing foals!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 20, 2008)

I couldn't possibly pick just one this year. First year for my herdsire that has been showing to finally have some foals on the ground so I am excited about all 5 of those foals. I ABSOUTELY CANNOT WAIT!!! to see what he produces. I know alot of you know that feeling. Plus the only outside cross I have is my new mare from Alliance who is bred to Sequoia's Majestic Mime so I am counting the days on that one as well.


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 21, 2008)

she is rowdy bred on each side and has boones buckeroo on her sires side


----------



## albahurst (Dec 21, 2008)

I am just drooling over these lovely horses! You all will have to post those gorgeous foals when they hit the ground! lol

We are excited about three foals coming- so hard to pick just one. We have two mares in foal to our past PtHA World RC and AMHA World Top Ten stallion, Redrock Lots o Spots. He is now with Field of Dreams and will be driving in 2009! The two mares are Fancy and Candy!






And one mare is bred to Star Skipper from Reflections. This is our new mare from Frank and Charlotte, Bertrands Ebony and Lace. You will have to look at the sire of her upcoming foal on Reflections' website










Can't wait! Can't wait!

Peggy


----------



## wpsellwood (Dec 21, 2008)

The one I am most excited about is HB Fyre Lyte, in foal Double Divine One.






These are her 2 foals that we have

Calvin and Arielle ~


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 21, 2008)

wpsellwood said:


> These are her 2 foals that we have
> 
> Calvin and Arielle ~


Brenda,

Your mare is GORGEOUS and that pic of her two babies is perfect! I don't know how you got all that staged, but it must have been quite a production!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 22, 2008)

wpsellwood said:


> The one I am most excited about is HB Fyre Lyte, in foal Double Divine One.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_[SIZE=12pt]*LOVE* that mare.... Beautiful head.... That's the one I'll watch.[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=12pt]Kimerle Young[/SIZE]_

Allure Ranch

http://www.allureranch.com


----------



## midnight star stables (Dec 22, 2008)

minih said:


> I am very excited about our mare Little King's Boston Ballet, who spent a week or two over at Erica's with her guy Cross Country Take My Breath Away---Taker. She is due sometime around the end of February, have already been feeling it move around a lot. Here is our mare Ballet in her show days-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will be a nice foal.



Congrats



wpsellwood said:


> The one I am most excited about is HB Fyre Lyte, in foal Double Divine One.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always liked that mare, she gives you pretty babies.


----------



## TomEHawk (Dec 22, 2008)

Though we have cut back on breeding this year, the most anticipated mini foal is out of our AMHR grand champion driving stallion, Vermliyea Farms Stylish Eclipse:






And will be the first foal out of ASPC/AMHR Congress grand champion mare, Excaliber's Lady Chastique:






We hope this foal will be another in a long line of winning foals sired by Eclipse and the first of a long line out of Chastique.


----------



## wpsellwood (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for all of the wonderful compliments on Lyte she is just beautiful we love her. Shes the only one we have in foal too.

I just took that picture a couple months straight out of the pasture.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 24, 2008)

I am excited for all of them, as it will be the last year in a long long long time that I have any foals running around here. I seemed to have had a brain laps when breeding and it appears most are due in March, but I have one accident due on Valentines day.


----------



## nootka (Dec 26, 2008)

Although I am having just two this year, and they will likely be my LAST foals for a LONG time, if not EVER, this one excites me the most of the two:






"Lailah" will be having a foal in early Feb. of 2009 by Columbia's Top Flight:











He's a sweet guy, dark bay pinto, about 32" tall, moves great and has a nice, smooth refinement that I think will complement Lailah's overall look...

Wishing for a bay pinto filly, but likely to get a black colt! hahahahah!!!

I will still be happy, by the way.

Liz


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh gosh, I always am so excited about each and every one, but I guess I must say that I am very excited about Forester Creek Magic Melody who is in foal to Grays Smoke Signal (Bob) - a son of Shadow Oaks Cock Robin. I bred another mare to him too, but not sure if she settled though she has never come back in season...



Melody has been the most reliable broodmare- always settles and foals easily, and she has always had an Appy foal, with at least characteristics at birth. She has only had one previous foal by Bob- her first foal ever, that was a tiny silver dapple snowcap.

Here is Melody, and Bob.











I also bred this mare, Nutmeg, to Bob, but am not sure she is in foal.....


----------



## Bozley (Dec 28, 2008)

We have 2 foals due this year and are very excited about both.

DSB Calamity Jane due 1st week of June






and Rolling Ridge Ravishing Rebekah due 1st week of July






Both mares have been bred to Rolling Ridge Rum Runner


----------

